# ICMP/ARP trouble with FBSD>7



## TheFeaR (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi! There is a trouble i have: from FreeBSD 7 or older the ping utility dont write "ping: sendto: host is down";


```
[FRI JUL 10][19:19:15]
[root@kirill]#ping 10.40.255.117
PING 10.40.255.117 (10.40.255.117): 56 data bytes
^C
--- 10.40.255.117 ping statistics ---
215 packets transmitted, 0 packets received, 100.0% packet loss
```

and in the second console we listening network interface

```
[FRI JUL 10][19:19:17][~]
[root@kirill]#tcpdump -i vlan3 -n icmp or arp
tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode
listening on vlan3, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 68 bytes
19:19:38.582173 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:19:39.586635 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:19:40.591093 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:19:41.595026 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:19:42.599885 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:19:43.602812 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:19:44.605660 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:19:45.608205 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:19:46.612041 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:19:47.616442 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:19:48.621101 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:19:49.625518 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:19:50.628503 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:19:51.633251 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:19:52.637510 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:19:53.639717 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:19:54.643730 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:19:55.647479 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:19:56.652023 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:19:57.654360 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:19:58.658376 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:19:59.662487 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:00.667221 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:01.671218 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:02.675520 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:03.680051 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:04.684396 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:05.688639 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:06.692680 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:07.696524 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:08.700783 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:09.704774 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:10.708828 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:11.712857 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:12.716817 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:13.720843 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:14.724869 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:15.729155 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:16.733107 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:17.736667 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:18.740486 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:19.744361 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:20.749386 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:21.753474 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:22.757864 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:23.762138 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:24.766317 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:25.768641 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:26.772667 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:27.776423 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:28.780562 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:29.784648 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:30.788568 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:31.792572 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:32.796746 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:33.800856 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:34.805164 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:35.808990 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:36.813135 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:37.817033 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:38.821354 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:39.825150 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:40.827196 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:41.831039 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:42.834795 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:43.838558 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:44.843002 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:45.847075 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:46.851161 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:47.854758 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:48.858572 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:49.861635 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:50.866551 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:51.868901 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:52.872809 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:53.876782 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:54.878523 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:55.882520 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:56.884920 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:57.888220 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:58.891895 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:20:59.895281 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:21:00.899845 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:21:01.903780 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:21:02.905631 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:21:03.910049 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:21:04.914763 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:21:05.916187 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:21:06.920333 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:21:07.924272 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:21:08.928369 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:21:09.932265 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:21:10.936241 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:21:11.940113 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:21:12.943919 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:21:13.948097 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:21:14.952055 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:21:15.956779 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:21:16.960849 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:21:17.964840 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:21:18.969104 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:21:19.973484 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:21:20.977757 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:21:21.981769 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:21:22.985850 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:21:23.989818 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:21:24.993766 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:21:25.997882 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:21:27.001987 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:21:28.005866 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:21:29.009490 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:21:30.013548 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:21:31.017837 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:21:32.021941 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:21:33.025822 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:21:34.029657 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:21:35.033279 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
19:21:36.038256 arp who-has 10.40.255.117 tell 10.40.255.118
```


```
[root@kirill]#uname -a
FreeBSD kirill 7.2-STABLE FreeBSD 7.2-STABLE #5: Tue Jul  7 22:05:50 MSD 2009     [email]root@kirill[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/PARANOID  i386
```
host is 100% down. Same thing on freebsd 6.2 is working ok.
arp table is empty( about that host)


----------



## TheFeaR (Jul 13, 2009)

seems like arp do not set incomplete mark for unresolved ip. Still no one can help?


----------



## matheuscucoloto (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi.

I have same problem.

Did you resolve this problem with something option on sysctl?


----------

